# Letzten Computerstart nachvollziehen



## kalamahari (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Rechner win2k installiert und wollte mal wissen ob es dort eine Möglichkeit gibt sich anzeigen zulassen wann der Computer das letzte mal gestartet wurde?

Danke

kalamahari


----------



## ronaldo84 (31. Mai 2007)

Bei XP kannst du dir unter Computerverwaltung -> System -> Ereignisanzeige -> System eine Log-Datei ansehen. Dort müßtest du dann nur nach der Quelle Eventlog sortieren. Jedesmal wenn Windows neu gestartet wird wird dann dort ein Eintrag gemacht das das Eventlog neu gestartet wurde.
Denke das das bei W2K ähnlich ist. 

Vielleicht gibt es auch eine einfachere Möglichkeit, mir fällt grade keine ein.


----------



## kalamahari (31. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Funktioniert unter win2k genauso!

Danke
kalamahari


----------

